# Overspray advice......



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I have very little experience with overspray on cars. I have read all the threads that may be a likeness to mine with no joy.... So basically I have heavy overspray down a full door and back wing and I’m not sure how to approach it with there been so much!. In the past I’ve used clay but there was only small amount. I’ve read clay mitt/cloth if so which type? Paint Thinners...which type?
Machining off....compound or lighter?
Any advise would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Automotive paint thinners will wipe it straight off, but I'd only do it if you're confident that you won't strip the paint off too. 

Clay is probably the safest option to get you started. 

Another option is the wet sand it off?? 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Automotive paint thinners will wipe it straight off, but I'd only do it if you're confident that you won't strip the paint off too.
> 
> Clay is probably the safest option to get you started.
> 
> ...


Hi, if I use thinners....how do you know how much pressure to apply and how would you apply it please?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax. Video on YouTube of it being used to remove graffiti spray painted on a car.

I’ve used a clay bar in the past.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Where did the overspray come from and what sort of paint is it?

If it's from something which was painted nearby with an aerosol then cellulose thinners on a cloth will get it off pretty quickly, assuming your car has modern and well cured paint it won't cause any harm ( test on a small hidden area first! )

Don't use any pressure, literally just wipe it over and wipe it off. If it's working properly you shouldn't need to use pressure or scrub at it. Just change cloth when it starts to get clogged and isn't removing as effectively.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> Where did the overspray come from and what sort of paint is it?
> 
> If it's from something which was painted nearby with an aerosol then cellulose thinners on a cloth will get it off pretty quickly, assuming your car has modern and well cured paint it won't cause any harm ( test on a small hidden area first! )
> 
> Don't use any pressure, literally just wipe it over and wipe it off. If it's working properly you shouldn't need to use pressure or scrub at it. Just change cloth when it starts to get clogged and isn't removing as effectively.


Hi, the car came back from a Bodyshop.....it had a repair done on the other side!. The overspray is on the opposite side and I presume it's not been masked up at all....so its either the same car spray or a car nearby being painted. (Paint shop paint). The car is a 2006 911. Paint is original on that side!. Is that the thinners they use to clean the guns?.
Thanks for your reply
Paul


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Before I picked up my car when I bought it the door mirror covers were painted as they were badly scratched, although the paint job was excellent I imagine the masking was carried out by Stevie Wonder because the overspray was unreal. It took me a lot of time and patience but Bilt-Hamber Autoclay regular did the job and it removed it completely, I think it's worth adding that the overspray was so bad that the paint felt rough and powdery !

Fortunately it's like glass now !


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thinners wont take off bodyshop paint..works great on aerosols though

take it back or try a clay bar


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Agree totally, proper body shop paint will need mechanical removal, start with clay then polish. If really bad it may even need wetsanding but you shouldn't be expected to do that.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, it’s a friend that’s asked me to detail it for him but then I noticed this lol. Is the paint shop paint a lot harder then?. Not sure about the wet sanding option never done it! Would like to know and get experience On how to do it......any tips on how I go about it?
Regards
Paul


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Proper paint shops will (usually) use a 2k or two part paint which cures by chemical reaction. 1k, solvent based paint like you'd find in aerosols or older cellulose based paints relies on the solvents evaporating out to dry, adding solvent to them re-wets them so they can be removed.

You have to be careful when using thinners as it can harm some older paints, but in some circumstances it's the quickest and easiest way to remove fresh solvent based paint from a car.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Use a rubbing compound, ideally and initially by hand, although it can be used with a machine polisher but to prevent burn through, a great deal of experience is required.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

When you say rubbing compound.....what do you mean? Sorry not familiar with these products
Cheers
Paul

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

The link from Chipsaway appears to explain all; although it appears the go to product to remove overspray is clay.

I guess due to vehicles being clear coated now, rubbing compound is not as prevalent and been superseded by cutting compounds, which I guess are not as aggressive.

I've use the Halfords rubbing compound on both clear coat and single stage paint without issues and achieved the desired result, even used Original T Cut too.

However, T Cut produce a product specifically for clear coat vehicles, although I've never used it.

https://www.chipsaway.co.uk/blog/what-is-cutting-compound-and-how-to-use-it/

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/p...aration/halfords-rubbing-compound-421107.html


----------



## daveraptor660 (May 23, 2020)

Hi there we have this happen from time to time not always from poor masking, but sometimes when say car A is repaired sat waiting to go into the booth and Bert is working on car B in the next bay primes his repair and thinks to him self it’s only a small patch I’m priming I’ll mask mine up but car A is fine, I’m only on low pressure err no Bert don’t be so bloody lazy but to late the very fine haze from Berts so called low pressure priming is now sat on car A. id like to say not regular thing to happen but every body shop has a Bert we have two of them. Any way the quick way is to as mentioned previously a very light wipe with thinners my choice is a sickens 351 thinner this is not strong at all then a quick pass with 3m green top. Once the clear has been cured in the booth and then at least 24h of normal temp your pretty safe to wipe down. But if unsure of the thinners on paint any cutting compound will remove it easily as the panel the overspray is sat on will not of been keyed up and the overspray will just be sat there making it look awful sorry for the long reply and bringing Bert into it he’s not that bad really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

daveraptor660 said:


> Hi there we have this happen from time to time not always from poor masking, but sometimes when say car A is repaired sat waiting to go into the booth and Bert is working on car B in the next bay primes his repair and thinks to him self it's only a small patch I'm priming I'll mask mine up but car A is fine, I'm only on low pressure err no Bert don't be so bloody lazy but to late the very fine haze from Berts so called low pressure priming is now sat on car A. id like to say not regular thing to happen but every body shop has a Bert we have two of them. Any way the quick way is to as mentioned previously a very light wipe with thinners my choice is a sickens 351 thinner this is not strong at all then a quick pass with 3m green top. Once the clear has been cured in the booth and then at least 24h of normal temp your pretty safe to wipe down. But if unsure of the thinners on paint any cutting compound will remove it easily as the panel the overspray is sat on will not of been keyed up and the overspray will just be sat there making it look awful sorry for the long reply and bringing Bert into it he's not that bad really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, you said a light wipe.....how do you know you are through the overspray and touching the clear? Sound of the os disappear or smoothness of the clear?
Thanks
Paul

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveraptor660 (May 23, 2020)

pina07 said:


> Hi, you said a light wipe.....how do you know you are through the overspray and touching the clear? Sound of the os disappear or smoothness of the clear?
> Thanks
> Paul
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


If your running your hand over the panel and you can feel the ruff over spray you should be able to gage it after each wipe if you are removing the overspray or not you will also notice it with the feel of the cloth as you wipe down don't be tempted to drench the cloth as if you do it will just glide over the over spray and make it hard to judge just try a small spot and work from outer edge in and just keep feeling and looking at it from different angles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

what's the best thing to use to get overspray off a side window?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

sunnydude959 said:


> what's the best thing to use to get overspray off a side window?


Just use a piece of clay

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

daveraptor660 said:


> Hi there we have this happen from time to time not always from poor masking, but sometimes when say car A is repaired sat waiting to go into the booth and Bert is working on car B in the next bay primes his repair and thinks to him self it's only a small patch I'm priming I'll mask mine up but car A is fine, I'm only on low pressure err no Bert don't be so bloody lazy but to late the very fine haze from Berts so called low pressure priming is now sat on car A. id like to say not regular thing to happen but every body shop has a Bert we have two of them. Any way the quick way is to as mentioned previously a very light wipe with thinners my choice is a sickens 351 thinner this is not strong at all then a quick pass with 3m green top. Once the clear has been cured in the booth and then at least 24h of normal temp your pretty safe to wipe down. But if unsure of the thinners on paint any cutting compound will remove it easily as the panel the overspray is sat on will not of been keyed up and the overspray will just be sat there making it look awful sorry for the long reply and bringing Bert into it he's not that bad really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't have any Berts but we do have plenty of Dereks :buffer:


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

sunnydude959 said:


> what's the best thing to use to get overspray off a side window?


Clay, wire wool, blade, compound - any will do


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sharpyyyyy said:


> Clay, wire wool, blade, compound - any will do


fantastic, got it off with a clay mitt and some glass cleaner as lube, it was pretty easy actually, I was expecting it to be a big pain lol


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I thought I would give you guys an update on the overspray removal......after conversations on here and with a guy I know that works in the trade I ended up using a product called Rapid Remover which is made in the states and used in the signage industry for the removal of signs and graphics. Used it with great success.....it lifted around 70% of it and removed the rest with a clay towel!. The RR wasn’t cheap though as only one company in England seems to supply it.
Thanks for all your help with this.
Regards
Paul


----------

